# Proper care and cleaning a titanium frameset



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi guys!

After a long time lusting for a titanium frameset, I can finally say I own a Seven! :thumbsup: Those welds are just amazing! My Alaris has no paint, just that awesome unpainted finish.

My question for you fellow owners: what is the proper way to care for a TI frame? What do you all use to keep it looking factory fresh? 

I read on the Seven website one must use Scotch-Brite AA ultra fine. However, I am confused: What colour pad is this? I would highly appreciate any help.

Thanks!


----------



## Gandolph (Dec 13, 2005)

I use Pledge to clean my Litespeed and Moots frames. It works great and takes the finger prints and grime off. I also use it for my motorcycle chrome. You can use the Pledge spray, but Pledge wipes are much easier to use.


----------



## jgt_madone_newb (Jul 14, 2008)

When I got my Seven a couple of weeks ago, I emailed Seven to ask the same question. They recommended Pledge for regular maintenance, and for a major refinishing or to touch up scratches or blemishes, he said what they use to do the finishing at the factory is "cut 2" strips of Scotch Brite pads and polish in a circular motion 'shoe shine style' until a uniform finish is achieved." He didn't say what kind of Scotch Brite pad they use


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks!

I tried a little Pledge and it looks very nice indeed. I've got a couple of spots that will require some ScotchBrite. I'll give that a try.



jgt_madone_newb said:


> When I got my Seven a couple of weeks ago


Which one did you get? I'm currently assembling my Alaris and cannot wait to get it all together and on the road.


----------



## jgt_madone_newb (Jul 14, 2008)

alaris said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I tried a little Pledge and it looks very nice indeed. I've got a couple of spots that will require some ScotchBrite. I'll give that a try.
> 
> ...


I got an Axiom that was a demo bike at my LBS. Its actually a 2003 frame, which they built up last year. Bontrager Race X lite wheels, Richey WCS fork, stem and bars, full Dura Ace drivetrain, Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Saddle. I've gotten a couple rides in before the weather turned to s**t, and its really a spectacular ride. And they sold it to me for a song. Pic of my new baby:


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome looking bike. I can't wait to get my frame fully built..

Which leads me to the next question: what type of handlebars are those? Is that a Seven handlebar stem?


----------



## jgt_madone_newb (Jul 14, 2008)

alaris said:


> Awesome looking bike. I can't wait to get my frame fully built..
> 
> Which leads me to the next question: what type of handlebars are those? Is that a Seven handlebar stem?



Thanks. I've thought about making a few changes, but I also really like it just the way it is. Thinking about changing out the frame decals to outline white to be a little more subtle, and adding some color with accessories - tires, bar tape. The Selle saddle is also available in blue. I kind of like the look of the blue accents on the Alaris bike on the seven web site. Or I might leave everything the way it is, and try some red tires. I don't know yet.

To answer your question, the handlebars are Ritchey WCS Logic. They have the anatomic shape to the drop, and I really like it a lot. Thinking about getting the same bars for my Madone.

All of the details of my build - Axiom 7 54 cm frame, Chris King NoThreadSet 1-1/8" headset, Ritchey WCS Logic bars w/ Cinelli cork tape, Richey WCS 4 Axis 6 degree stem, Ritchey WCS Carbon Fork, Thomson Elite seat post, Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Saddle, Speedplay Zero pedals, Dura Ace brakes, Dura Ace 7800 drivetrain and crank set, Ultegra 12/25 cassette, Shimano chain ( I just put a Wipperman chain on my Madone, and I like how quiet it runs. Probably will put one on this bike, too.), Bontrager Race X Lite wheel set, Bontrager Race X Lite hard case tires.


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome.

I really like the handlebar. 

On mine, so far I have a Ritchey aluminium seatpost, just ordered a set of Mavic Ksyrium Elites in black with black spokes and I'm getting full Campagnolo 2008 Chorus grupo for it. I do have a Chris King threadless with the original Seven labeled Ouzo fork. 

I've yet to decide on a stem/handlebar combo. That is why I asked you about yours. So far I have been thinking of going Oval Concepts. I have an Oval Concepts stem but I've yet to find 'the' handlebar.

I'll have pics of mine as soon as I get it together.

thanks!


----------



## jgt_madone_newb (Jul 14, 2008)

alaris said:


> I'll have pics of mine as soon as I get it together.


:thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing it. Have fun with the rest of the build. And be prepared for a lot of attention when you get it out on the road. These bikes seem to attract a lot of attention.


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

jgt_madone_newb said:


> These bikes seem to attract a lot of attention.


Oh really! :blush2: Awesome...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

alaris said:


> My question for you fellow owners: what is the proper way to care for a TI frame? What do you all use to keep it looking factory fresh?


A soap and water bath followed by drying with an old towel followed by Lemon Pledge - just as the factory suggests.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Cleaning Ti? Why? It isn't painted and it won't rust. Oh well, whatever, it's your bike. I just ride mine.


----------

